# First try...



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I attended the Mudhole Rodbuilding class this weekend. I decided to make it match an old Mitchell reel that I redid for my wife for Valentines Day a few years ago. Not to terrible. I could pick it apart, but she loves it. Now I know what NOT to do when I build my rod(s). haha


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice job dude, Have you tried wrapping black thread as your base layer 1/4 to 3/8 of an inch past where you put your eye under your top final color wrap.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

No. That was my first attempt at anything. I had intended to use the green as the base layer and put the pink over it, showing a green band to either side. But...

During the class, they told us to select two colors. They showed us how to do the first color. I made mine a tad wide to allow for room for it to show. I then helped the guy across the table from me and milled around a bit. I was expecting them to come back and show us how to add the second color. They didn't. They went straight into epoxy... OH CRAP! So I rushed and did the little trim band in pink, just to get the color on there. All the while trying to pay attention on how to do the epoxy topcoat. All in all, I am pleased. It will fish and looks as good or better than even the best store built rods that I have ever bought. It will only get better from here. Now the pressure is off to keep up and learn in a truncated time frame.


----------



## Lawdog88 (Oct 9, 2009)

But . . . but . . . will the fish be OK with it ? :yes:


I keed. Good job, NoMo.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

WOW first attempt that is damn good.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Lawdog88 said:


> But . . . but . . . will the fish be OK with it ? :yes:
> 
> 
> I keed. Good job, NoMo.


It doesn't matter if they are ok with it. My wife will still catch them and outfish me with it. Again....


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

That looks GREAT! Let me know if you need some blanks. I have a hard time letting old rod blanks go and have a bunch that would be amazing once striped and re-wrapped.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool. I may take you up on that. First I have to get all of the gear and supplies.
I have a very basic manual wrapper and two spools of thread. Oh and a burnisher. That's about it.

I have a cart full of stuff at Mudhole.com, but I have to wait for a couple of paychecks before I can get it all and get started. Next paycheck has to go to pay some bills.

Having the knowledge to get started and only some of the gear is KILLIN me! haha


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Pompano Joe said:


> That looks GREAT! Let me know if you need some blanks. I have a hard time letting old rod blanks go and have a bunch that would be amazing once striped and re-wrapped.


You wouldn't happen to have a 6 1/2 or 7 foot one piece medium or fast action light blank available, do You? My ex wants me to build her another small custom rod she can use with a Mitchell 301 so she can take my 8 yo daughter fishing for small mangroves at Anclote Key down where they live. Chemo left her too weak to use her custom 7 foot king rod for it. Built my daughter a 5 1/2 foot rod for inshore with a Mitchell 308X on it when she was 6 and built her a 6 foot Spanish rod last winter with a junk reel on it...and she managed to catch a legal red snapper on it this summer.


----------



## MixMasterMike (Jul 5, 2016)

Wraps look nice and tight. Some will go ahead and put clear coat over their first wrap, let dry, then wrap the second color. I don't think its needed unless you're doing a complicated decorative wrap or adding depth to the design

Question, did you glue your eyes before wrapping? I use a really thin masking tape so I can line them up after they're wrapped.

Good first build, hope to see more of your work soon.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, the second color was rushed. I was waiting for them to instruct us to add the second color, but instead they moved straight to the epoxy. So, I rushed and added the pink while listening to the epoxy instruction... Oh well. It is what it is...

I did not glue them first. We used tiny slivers of surgical tubing to hold them in place. Then as you get the wrap started up the foot, you nick the tubing and peel it out of the way.

Last weekend I found a guy getting out of the hobby and bought all of his stuff. I got a triple dryer, another rod wrapper, several dozen spools of thread, 8 or 10 marbling colors, a couple of blanks, some casting seats and a bunch of micro eyes.

I'm not sure what I will do with the seats and eyes. I dont use casting rods and I hate micro eyes.


----------



## MixMasterMike (Jul 5, 2016)

I like the surgical tubing idea... might have to try that.

Sounds like you have most everything you need outside of some clear coat and epoxy. Great job finding that deal at the perfect time. Dollar Tree or Hobby Lobby usually have cheap mixing cups, mixing sticks and throw-away brushes - Save some time and money from ordering from Mud Hole

I might be interested in taking those micro guides off your hands to help re-coop some of your investment. Are they the Microwave series? Pics and price?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I have no idea what the microwave series is. They are in little zip lock bags with some larger guides. I am guessing they are guide kits. I havent really looked into it. Something like this. http://www.mudhole.com/Black-NanoMicro-Casting-Guide-Set-BNMG-11C

Probably not worth messing with. There are about 4 or 5 sets of them, but they may or may not be complete sets. There is also one bag of 5 or 6 microlite 3mm guides.

And, I'm all the way up Montgomery.


----------



## MixMasterMike (Jul 5, 2016)

10-4. I built my go-to inshore rod with Mircowave guides and I really like it. They're a pain to tie on but the payoff in smooth casting and accuracy is nice. One thing I wish I would have done sooner is go ahead and bite the bullet on a $150 blank for yourself from Phenix, St Croix, or Point Blank. They are far superior than a typical $50-75.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

MixMasterMike said:


> One thing I wish I would have done sooner is go ahead and bite the bullet on a $150 blank for yourself from Phenix, St Croix, or Point Blank. They are far superior than a typical $50-75.


Not going to be a problem here. The first couple of rods that I am going to build for myself are going to be fairly cheap $60 blanks. But that is only because I cannot find a better blank with the characteristics that I want. I want some extremely soft tip 8ft rods for trolling live baits for Kings.

After that, I will be replacing all of my freshwater/inshore rods with blanks from Northfork or St Croix.

Of course, I will build a couple of cheapies first, just to get the techniques down. But I will likely give those away to friends.


----------

